# Programs or a beginner



## Itburnstopee (Apr 6, 2015)

Happy (late) Easter everyone. I've been lifting for 9-10 months now and had a bit of a set back due to transportation but decided to just go to the shitty gym at my college because it's better than what I've been limited to at home. Even if I have to get machines stolen and wait for 30 minutes for one to open up.... Anyway, my goals are to gain mass and strength. I want to do strongman one day and lift really heavy but I also want to look good. What program would you guys recommend I do to achieve these goals? Would 5x5 be good for this?

Edit: I should add that I do cardio also. Just steady state running for about 40 minutes. I haven't run in like 2 weeks but I plan to start doing it 2-3 days again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2015)

LISS isn't going to do a whole lot for you in strongman.

Give Sheiko 29 a run.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> LISS isn't going to do a whole lot for you in strongman.
> 
> Give Sheiko 29 a run.



I don't really understand sheiko. The whole spreadsheet thing throws me off. Is there anything that's just do these on this day and this on this day type programs?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I don't really understand sheiko. The whole spreadsheet thing throws me off. Is there anything that's just do these on this day and this on this day type programs?


That's what it says...

Day one squat this percent of 1rm for this many sets this many reps. Not that challenging to understand at all. It was my first strength based program I worked with and it was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's what it says...
> 
> Day one squat this percent of 1rm for this many sets this many reps. Not that challenging to understand at all. It was my first strength based program I worked with and it was nothing short of amazing.



Alright, I'll give it a try


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's what it says...
> 
> Day one squat this percent of 1rm for this many sets this many reps. Not that challenging to understand at all. It was my first strength based program I worked with and it was nothing short of amazing.



Did you run any of the other sheiko programs or just 29?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Alright, I'll give it a try


Start a log and I will follow along to make sure you are on track.


DocDePanda187123 said:


> Did you run any of the other sheiko programs or just 29?


Yeah I ran 3 of them plus I tried one of his competition prep cycles. It was 5 or 6 weeks I think. I was beat the fuk up for that meet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Start a log and I will follow along to make sure you are on track.
> 
> Yeah I ran 3 of them plus I tried one of his competition prep cycles. It was 5 or 6 weeks I think. I was beat the fuk up for that meet.



Nice. I downloaded the spreadsheet and was glancing through the various parts of the program. I keep reading his programs aren't meant to be cookie cutters and there's room for change if needed but not everyone has access to Sheiko himself to watch you lift lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Nice. I downloaded the spreadsheet and was glancing through the various parts of the program. I keep reading his programs aren't meant to be cookie cutters and there's room for change if needed but not everyone has access to Sheiko himself to watch you lift lol.


I have used the "template" before for clients but with a lot of customization. I think his peaking program sucks as written in the spreadsheet but it's a great way to accumulate volume in the initial part of the peak.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 6, 2015)

So do I have this right? It was hard to find any articles that actually spelled it out rather than just comment on how effective it is (which makes me want to try it): 
I do three days a week. Day 1: squat, bench, squat. Day 2: deadlift, bech, deadlift. Day 3: squat, bench, squat. And then week 1 is like 65% on all of them?
I'm not really a fan of spreadsheets I may just design my own program centered around the main lifts...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> So do I have this right? It was hard to find any articles that actually spelled it out rather than just comment on how effective it is (which makes me want to try it):
> I do three days a week. Day 1: squat, bench, squat. Day 2: deadlift, bech, deadlift. Day 3: squat, bench, squat. And then week 1 is like 65% on all of them?
> I'm not really a fan of spreadsheets I may just design my own program centered around the main lifts...



Just find the spreadsheet plug your maxes in and it tells you exactly what to do.


----------

